# Mini Truck (Hog Wagon)



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

This is my hog hunting buggie. I am sure ya'll have seen them around. It is a 95 Suzuki Carry 4x4. A friend of my named Doug Mason got me hooked on these little truck. They are tough as nails. He uses his on a daily bases and has never had any problems. I love mine. The clean picture is with my winter tire on it. Too dry for them right know.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

They're neat little machines. We sell a lot of them for just about everything.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

How much does one of them little things cost.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

there was one for sale on 35 just outside of danbury the other day for 4995....i dunno if thats a good deal or not????


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

lol those things are cool


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

cute


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*HOW FAST??*

Can they be made street legal? how fast are they. i mean with the gas prices and all.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Can they be made street legal? how fast are they. i mean with the gas prices and all.


 They do not meet EPA standards. Shame too. These little guys get 50 - 60 mpg and run up to 70mph.(after the mods are removed) They can not be legally registered in Texas for street use.


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

*Mini*

That's a shame too. It only cost 22 dollars to fill up.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've worked quite a bit in S.America and the CARRY is quite popular. It also comes in a service van configuration as well as a passenger van (lol). On the streets in Quito, some of them are 4-stroke and some 2-stroke. If you are familiar with the original Mini-Cooper, that was also made in a mini pickup. Very cool lookin with decent rims and tires. There is a place in Crosby where they sell the CARRY as well as the Mitsubishi equivalent plain or tricked out with lift and rims/tires, tilt bed, camo job. Sort of a mini monster truck.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Mini Japanese "Kei" Truck*



Floatin Doc said:


> They're neat little machines. We sell a lot of them for just about everything.


Floatin Doc,

I'd like to buy one of these types of trucks to take out to our place in Brackettville. How much are they going for, unmodified? I'd like to get one that is "plane Jane", and paint and re-tire myself to minimize the cost. I saw that there was an outfit up in New Caney that was selling a bunch that supposedly come right out of Sea/Land containers into the Port of Houston.

Looking for one the post 1992 660cc models that is 4x4 with the hydraulic tilt-bed, A/C and that is not worn out.

Thanks for the help.

Don


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

*Mini Truck*

When you start looking look at the year and how many kilometer it has on it. I bought my truck north of beaumont at a place called go mini trucks. I bought it plain and I paid $4,500 and the guy through in a 3 inch lift.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

east tex atv in crosby has them for sale,, and they trick them out big time
281-328-moto(6686)


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Circle B BearKat said:


> Floatin Doc,
> 
> I'd like to buy one of these types of trucks to take out to our place in Brackettville. How much are they going for, unmodified? I'd like to get one that is "plane Jane", and paint and re-tire myself to minimize the cost. I saw that there was an outfit up in New Caney that was selling a bunch that supposedly come right out of Sea/Land containers into the Port of Houston.
> 
> ...


 PM sent


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

....and powerful too!


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the PM Doc.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone have a website to look at the specs....
Are they rough??????


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

*Mini Truck*

With you just google Japanese mini trucks you will find some specs and alot of guy who sell them in texas


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

there's one for sale in george west north of 59 on 281 for $3500


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Isn't it fun learning how to drive a stick from the passenger seat.  


My buddy has one and I think it is part billy goat. We've tried to get it stuck and so far have not been able to. The only thing that is troublesome but easily overcome is that its light is the a z z. 100 lbs of tractor weights and its good to go.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Rschuck said:


> This is my hog hunting buggie. I am sure ya'll have seen them around. It is a 95 Suzuki Carry 4x4. A friend of my named Doug Mason got me hooked on these little truck. They are tough as nails. He uses his on a daily bases and has never had any problems. I love mine. The clean picture is with my winter tire on it. Too dry for them right know.


Rschuck,

Do you have any advice for anyone preparing to buy on of these Mini trucks, as far as what types of options or set-up characteristics that you would value more or less after having bought and run one for a while. Examples the hi/lo transfer case, the jumbo cab vs the standard, the actuating dump bed,etc.?

I'm trying to figure out what we really need, I'll mostly be using it to carry in animals from the field, loading/dumping social/cooking firewood and rocks and hauling an auger wagon around our place, which is pretty rocky and has a max elevation change of 300 ft, so kinda hilly.

Did your's come with a reciever hitch?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

*Mini Truck*

If you are not in a hurry I would look for a extended cab truck with a dump bed and the axle lock, diff lock that way if you need it all four wheels we pull in 4wd. the hi lo transfer case is just like any other truck chevy ford dodge. You have 2wd hi, 4wd hi, 4wd low. Some truck do come with a receiver hitch but most of them don't. But it just depends were you buy the truck I had to make one for mine but I have not put it on yet. You can buy these trucks plain jane or tricked out it just depends on how much money you feel like spending.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

West columbia has 2 for-sale at the intersection of hwy 36/35..been up for sale for a couple of years so I'm pretty sure you could make a good deal.


----------



## capttag (Apr 25, 2006)

*Mini Trucks For Sale*

Hey guys my brother-in-law has some mini trucks for sale in Victoria. They range in price from $4,200 to $7200. One is a fully rhino lined green extended cab and has a lift kit & tires, one of them is reg. cab & has lift kit & tires only and the others are just as is. Feel free to e-mail @ [email protected] or give him a call @ 361-277-9857 or 361-564-0868 his name is Kevin.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I got into one a couple years ago, and it was a tight fit. I am by no means a big person, but it seemed like a knee knocker every time you tried to get into it.

I would rather have a toyota for that kind of money, but I am glad you like yours, and glad it works for you.


----------



## Rschuck (Dec 6, 2007)

*Mini Truck*

Well it might be tight for folks that are over 6 foot but I am 6 foot and weigh about 225 and it fits like a glove .(loose glove that is)


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> They do not meet EPA standards. Shame too. These little guys get 50 - 60 mpg and run up to 70mph.(after the mods are removed) They can not be legally registered in Texas for street use.


Why can't they be made street legal? I see dang golf carts everyday with plates here.


----------



## jim_n (Apr 25, 2006)

kenny said:


> Why can't they be made street legal? I see dang golf carts everyday with plates here.


They do not meet EPA standards.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

capttag said:


> Hey guys my brother-in-law has some mini trucks for sale in Victoria. They range in price from $4,200 to $7200. One is a fully rhino lined green extended cab and has a lift kit & tires, one of them is reg. cab & has lift kit & tires only and the others are just as is. Feel free to e-mail @ [email protected] or give him a call @ 361-277-9857 or 361-564-0868 his name is Kevin.


Thanks capttag, I sent you BIL an email!


----------

